# Emulateur Mac OS Power PC



## drake94 (28 Juin 2021)

Bonjour ! J'ai deux jeux de mon enfance auxquels j'aimerais rejouer : Tristan et le Mystère du dragon et Carmen Sandiego les trésors du Monde. Manifestement, ces deux jeux sont compatibles sur mac OS 9 et 10.1 à 10.4 (Power PC ?)

Soucis, je suis sur un Mac Pro 5.1 avec un SSD High Sierra et un SSD Catalina..Impossible de les lancer..! :/

Comment faire ?

PS : Je n'ai plus le disque de Carmen Sandiego, savez vous si je peux le trouver gratuitement quelque part ? Merci !!!


----------



## maxou56 (28 Juin 2021)

drake94 a dit:


> Manifestement, ces deux jeux sont compatibles sur mac OS 9 et 10.1 à 10.4 (Power PC ?)


Bonjour,
Si c’est des jeux, apps power pc, avec les versions Intel de Mac OS (de 10.4 à 10.6) il y avait un émulateur « rosetta » pour faire fonctionner les apps power pc.
Ton Mac est compatible avec snow léopard (10.6.4 minimum) donc tu peux installer par exemple sur autre une partition, ou autre disque, 10.6.8, mais ça peut poser des soucis avec la carte graphique ou le ssd si il n’est pas sata.
Ou en virtualisation, mais normalement 10.6 ou 10.5 ne sont virtualisables qu’en versions serveur. On peut contourner cette limitation.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juin 2021)

Le plus simple est d'installer SheepShaver pour émuler un Mac PPC, il y en a un autre, Basilisk II, du même auteur, qui émule un Mac 68K. Quant à Carmen Sandiego, elle est sur le Grenier du Mac !


----------



## drake94 (5 Juillet 2021)

Oh chouette ! Il y a des tutos (j'y connais rien..!)

Ce n'est pas ce Carmen que je cherche, c'est "Les trésors du Monde" Mindscape, 2002)...C'est mon enfance 


Merciiiii !


----------



## drake94 (8 Juillet 2021)

Alors, j'ai acheté une version CD de Carmen, j'ai installé MAC OS 9 via Sheep Saver, mais je n'arrive pas à installer le disque (via le lecteur CD de mon mac pro 5.1), ni à télécharger Sheep Saver pref. L'émulateur me dis que je ne dipose pas d'assez de mémoire


Désolé je suis vraiment débutant. Le jeu fonctionne aussi sous 10.2 apparement. Pouvez vous m'aider à l'installer ?


----------



## drake94 (8 Juillet 2021)

j'ai bien essayé ce tuto, mais la rom, même correctement renommée, ne fais pas tourner Sheep Saver..C'est vraiment dommage qu'Apple ait arreté Rosetta sur High Sierra


----------



## drake94 (8 Juillet 2021)

Désolé je ne peux pas éditer/supprimer mes anciens posts pour mettre le fil à jour. J'ai suivis ce tuto, entre autres : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQAf7GII9NY

L'OS tourne, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à lire/installer le disque ("le disque n'est pas lisible"), je précise qu'OS le lis, le disque est neuf. J'ai bien tenté en passant par le disque partagé de copier/coller le contenu, l'instalation se fait sur le disque Classic, mais toujours impossible d'ouvroir "could not be opened, because the application programm that created it could not be found"


----------



## drake94 (8 Juillet 2021)

Je prend le problème à l'envers : C'est un jeu Mac OS 8 -> Mac OS 10.2. j'en déduis que c'est un jeu PPC, qui peut démarrer tant qu'il il y Rosetta.

J'ai un Mac Pro 5.1. SI je ne me trompe pas, je ne peux pas installer d'OS antérieur à l'année de sa sortie, donc Mac OS 10.5 de mémoire. Hors j'ai un vieux disque qui traine avec Mac OS 10.7. Le jeu pourrait probablement se lancer dessus, ou alors je peux tenter d'installer l'OS le plus ancien que le Mac supporte. Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## maxou56 (8 Juillet 2021)

drake94 a dit:


> ors j'ai un vieux disque qui traine avec Mac OS 10.7. Le jeu pourrait probablement se lancer dessus, ou alors je peux tenter d'installer l'OS le plus ancien que le Mac supporte. Qu'en pensez vous ?


Bonjour,
Non 10.7 n'a plus rosetta voir ma réponse plus haut:


maxou56 a dit:


> Si c’est des jeux, apps power pc, avec les versions Intel de Mac OS (de 10.4 à 10.6) il y avait un émulateur « rosetta » pour faire fonctionner les apps power pc.
> Ton Mac est compatible avec snow léopard (10.6.4 minimum) donc tu peux installer par exemple sur autre une partition, ou autre disque, 10.6.8, mais ça peut poser des soucis avec la carte graphique ou le ssd si il n’est pas sata.
> Ou en virtualisation, mais normalement 10.6 ou 10.5 ne sont virtualisables qu’en versions serveur. On peut contourner cette limitation.


Il te faudra probablement la CG d'origine (ça doit fonctionner en plus de la plus récente). Et un disque SATA (SSD ou DD) pas de Pcie NMVe. Ou en externe en USB, FireWire.

Edit: en natif c'est 10.6.4 minimum si c'est un 5.1 de 2010, si c'est un 5.1 de 2012 c'est 10.7.3 (donc pas de rosetta possible)


----------



## dandu (8 Juillet 2021)

C'est un jeu pour les anciens Mac OS, donc ça ne fonctionne pas avec Rosetta (ni sur aucun Mac Intel, d'ailleurs, sans passer par SheepShaver ou Qemu)


----------



## drake94 (8 Juillet 2021)

dandu a dit:


> C'est un jeu pour les anciens Mac OS, donc ça ne fonctionne pas avec Rosetta (ni sur aucun Mac Intel, d'ailleurs, sans passer par SheepShaver ou Qemu)


Mais du coup ça sert à quoi d'avoir un émulateur PPC si on ne peut pas y fair tourner les programmes PPC ?


----------



## drake94 (8 Juillet 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Il te faudra probablement la CG d'origine (ça doit fonctionner en plus de la plus récente). Et un disque SATA (SSD ou DD) pas de Pcie NMVe. Ou en externe en USB, FireWire.
> Edit: en natif c'est 10.6.4 minimum si c'est un 5.1 de 2010, si c'est un 5.1 de 2012 c'est 10.7.3 (donc pas de rosetta possible)


Je me faisais justement la reflexion de la carte graphique, j'ai installé une Radeon 580, ça sent les emmerdes si je dowgrade l'OS. Coté OS, le MP il date de 2009 (4.1 upgradé). 10.7 fonctionne à coup sur (j'étais dessus), 10.6 peut-être..donc ça pourrait passer. mais quelle galère si je dois changer ma CG !

Y'a pas un *moyen simple de lire un CDROM sur Sheepsaver* ?


----------



## drake94 (9 Juillet 2021)

Bien,

Ca n'a pas été facile, mais j'ai réussi. Trouver le bon émulateur et faire une installation propre à été compliqué ! Voici comment j'ai procédé :

Le tuto + lien : http://www.columbia.edu/~em36/sheepshaverwrapper.html
La Rom, impossible que l'ordi la reconnaisse, j'ai du passer par l'ordi portable : https://www.redundantrobot.com/sheepshaver
L'image ISO : https://winworldpc.com/download/3e3dc387-c38b-18c3-9a11-c3a4e284a2ef

Pour lire les CDROM, il faut créer une image avec Toast (copy), puis l'importer dans l'émulateur via son interface et utiliser un lecteur de disque virtuel pour monter l'image toast : https://winworldpc.com/download/3e3dc387-c38b-18c3-9a11-c3a4e284a2ef

Et au final, ça fonctionne !

Dernier pépin, le jeu s'affiche en résolution native (360p), impossible d'upscale, à l'instar de l'émulateur. Une suggestion pour passer en fullscreen ? En attendant, si un jour quelqu'un veux savoir comment faire, j'espère que ce message l'aidera !


----------



## dandu (9 Juillet 2021)

drake94 a dit:


> Mais du coup ça sert à quoi d'avoir un émulateur PPC si on ne peut pas y fair tourner les programmes PPC ?


Rosetta, ça permet de lancer les programmes PowerPC prévus pour Mac OS X. Pas ceux prévus pour Mac OS 9 (et avant).

Et c'était une solution de transition (comme Rosetta 2) pour permettre de lancer les trucs pas trop vieux (en gros ce qui est sorti entre 2000 et 2005).


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2021)

drake94 a dit:


> Dernier pépin, le jeu s'affiche en résolution native (360p), impossible d'upscale, à l'instar de l'émulateur. Une suggestion pour passer en fullscreen ? En attendant, si un jour quelqu'un veux savoir comment faire, j'espère que ce message l'aidera !



Les vieux jeux étaient prévus pour s'afficher sur des écrans aux résolutions ridicules de nos jours (640x400 ou 640x480), le seul moyen d'arriver à avoir des images d'une taille normale consiste à réduire autant que possible la résolution du Mac accueillant l'émulateur.


----------



## drake94 (16 Juillet 2021)

J'ai contourné le problème en faisant un zoom écran (via Accessibilité), ce qui est à peu près la même chose. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de logiciel pour upscale l'image. Merci du conseil


----------



## drake94 (16 Juillet 2021)

dandu a dit:


> Rosetta, ça permet de lancer les programmes PowerPC prévus pour Mac OS X. Pas ceux prévus pour Mac OS 9 (et avant).
> 
> Et c'était une solution de transition (comme Rosetta 2) pour permettre de lancer les trucs pas trop vieux (en gros ce qui est sorti entre 2000 et 2005).


Mais si le soft est originalement compatible Mac Os 9 jusqu'a 10.2, un OS (comme 10.6) qui embarque Roseta ne pourrais pas le lire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2021)

Tout dépend comment il fonctionnait sous 10.2, Rosetta n'était pas le seul moyen utilisé par Apple pour faire tourner d'anciens programmes, il y avait aussi "Classic" qui permettait de lancer OS 9 au sein d'OS X, mais Classic a été abandonné avec 10.5 sur les PPC, et 10.4 sur les Mac Intel, donc rien à faire sous 10.6 en dehors d'émulateurs de "tierce partie", comme SheepShaver (qui fonctionne plutôt bien).


----------



## dandu (18 Juillet 2021)

drake94 a dit:


> Mais si le soft est originalement compatible Mac Os 9 jusqu'a 10.2, un OS (comme 10.6) qui embarque Roseta ne pourrais pas le lire ?


Ca dépend, comme dit Pascal.

Rosetta, c'est spécifiquement pour les applications prévues pour Mac OS X nativement. Les applications Mac OS 9 qui fonctionnent sous OS X via Classic passent pas.


----------

